
Apple's cheats to showcase Safari's HTML5 - crocowhile
http://www.osnews.com/story/23411/Apple_s_HTML5_Showcase_Isn_t_HTML5_Blocks_Other_Browsers
======
tptacek
Which technologies that Apple is showcasing on this page are unavailable, in
principal or practice, to Firefox and Chrome?

Because if all they're doing is showing how you can get 80% of what Flash
would give an iPhone app using HTML5, then the fact that they're blocking
Firefox is irrelevant. Firefox and Chrome users don't need to be sold on
HTML5. We'd be getting upset about browsers being blocked from... an
advertisement.

On the other hand, if they're showcasing concepts that _can only work in
Safari_ , then they are indeed doing what Microsoft did in the '90s:
attempting to "embrace and extend" the HTML5 standard by setting expectations
that can only be met using Apple's nonstandard technology.

I would be surprised to find out that Apple is doing the latter. Their efforts
with HTML5 have seemed to be in good faith.

~~~
gte910h
>Which technologies that Apple is showcasing on this page are unavailable, in
principal or practice, to Firefox and Chrome?

Then they're not really supported HTML5 features, they're just safari
features, and should be removed from the showcase.

~~~
tptacek
Why yes, that _is_ a more concise way of saying the same thing I said. Thanks!

~~~
gte910h
You're welcome. I couldn't tell we were saying the same thing.

------
douglasputnam
The title to this post is intentionally misleading and sensational. Using the
word "cheats" is cheating and trolling.

